# Craftsman snowblower reverse issue!



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Im working on a Craftsman Track Driven 23" snowblower with a 5hp Tecumseh engine. Model number 536.885471, code 432004640. Everything works exept the 1st reverse gear, when I move the shifter into 1st gear it just kinda creeps forward and if I slightly move the shifter to the right towards 2nd gear it will go in reverse, then if I move it all the way to 2nd gear reverse it will move backward faster as it should. Im Guessing an adjustment is needed but I cannot find anything to adjust. I have the bottom panel off and cannot find anything wrong with the friction wheel or drive system. I need some help on this..


----------

